# Best Graphics Cards in India – 2017  Q2 Guide



## saikiasunny (Dec 25, 2016)

*In this guide, we will have a look at the Best Graphics Cards in India for 2016, covering both budget and premium segments.*

*BIG BOLD NOTE- I am lazy. And the images I want to post are too large. So manually resizing them one by one will be too much for me. So almost no images. They will be upadted, hopefully, at a later date. If you want to check out the model specific images and shopping links, then I would request you to visit the article on the main site. Thanks.*

2016 was a great year for the graphics card market. With Nvidia coming up with Pascal and AMD introducing Polaris, gamers were waiting with their upgrade wallets.

There was something for every segment- eSports, 1440p, 4K and even affordable VR. All this is great but choosing the best one for your needs and budget can get difficult. So I have compiled this guide to help you in getting the best graphics card in India.

It is important that you choose the best possible option in your budget. A Graphics Card is the most important component of a Gaming PC. My simplest advice is to stretch your budget., if possible. If the next better card costs 3000 more, try to get it.

There are some problems, though. The problem here is the way both companies market their GPUs. The models in the ranges are priced closely and the difference between the performance is a close call. This creates confusion- 3GB or 4GB?, Ti or non-Ti, 8GB or 6GB?…..

Before diving deep into the guide, keep a few aspects in mind. This guide is for India; the card will have to perform according to the Indian Rupee. So the criteria of “performance per Dollar” is out of setting here. There are cards that didn’t make it to the list because of the stupid price position. Just keep that in mind.

Covering cards from all budgets, I have made sure that only the best come through. Cards will be recommended only after considering all aspects like the cooler design, performance quality, and warranty. And there will be no previous gen cards unless specially mentioned.

We will begin with the budget cards-

*Best Graphics Cards in India – Best Entry Level Cards / eSports Cards*

Both AMD and nVidia kept the budget cards for the later dates but they are here and bring a lot of performance. From AMD, we got the RX 460 and from the green side, we had the GTX 1050/Ti.

I would recommend the RX 460 and the GTX 1050 Ti.

*RX 460*​
The RX 460 is the entry door for the Polaris architecture. It is aimed towards budget and eSports gamer who want a dependable GPU. It makes a great entry level card and will be a great option for first time builders on a tight budget.

There’s no need for paying a premium for overclocked and high-quality cooler designs here. It is already a simple and low power chip. So, getting unnecessary components in the way will only make it dearer.

There are two versions available- 2GB and 4GB. I would recommend the 2GB model as it is cheaper and there is no performance difference between the two.

*Recommended Cards*​
*HIS RX 460 iCooler OC*

The HIS card follows the physical design of the reference card but comes with an 6 pin connector. This extra connector theoretically gives better OC potential. It comes with a slight OC for the boost clock. It will work with any PC that has a 6 pin power connector. Also, it is the cheapest RX 460 currently available in India.

*Sapphire RX 460 OC*

The Sapphire card has two fans which help in quieter cooling. It also comes with a 50MHz overclock to the core. Sapphire decided to add a 6-pin power connector to the card.

*PowerColor Red Dragon Radeon RX 460*

*GTX 1050 Ti*

The Pascal based GTX 1050 Ti is based on the new 14nm design. There are two GPUs with this process. First is the standard and slower 1050 and the faster 1050 Ti. 1050 Ti is an entry level offering but with a faster GPU compared to the standard 1050.

It comes with 4GB of VRAM and the reference models do not need an external power connector. All 1050 Ti models from manufacturers perform almost the same even after overclock. So simply get the cheapest one you can find.

Try to contain yourself only to the cheaper models. Big Brand cards are costing over 16000, at which point you are better off with a 1060 3GB or RX 480 4GB.

*Recommended Cards*​
*Zotac GTX 1050 Ti Mini*

There are two versions of the 1050 Ti from Zotac. First one, “OC“, comes with a beefier cooler with two fans and the second one, “Mini“, comes with a single fan aluminium heatsink design. Both work without any external power source and will fit even the tiniest of the PC cases. Better get the Mini version and save some cash.

*Inno3D GTX 1050 Ti Compact*

Following the same design philosophy of the Zotac cards, the Inno3D GTX 1050 Ti has two variants. First, the reference design based 1050 Ti “Compact” and the second with two fans, “X2“. Both work without any external power source. Here too, you should only get the Compact one.


*Best Graphics Cards in India – Best 1080p*

The following cards provide the best 1080p performance with consistent framerates even in the demanding titles. They also prove their value at 1440p; though, you will have to be careful with your in-game settings.

*GTX 1060 6GB*​
The GTX 1060 is the mid-range offering from the Pascal lineup that surely brings premium performance at a bargain price. It is based on the 16nm GP106 chip. Performance is on par with the previous gen, high-end Maxwell cards like the GTX 980.

It is available in 3GB and 6GB variants with the 3GB card having 10% lower processing power. Though the nomenclature is similar to 960, it performs leaps better than 960s. As it is with all Pascal based cards, the GTX 1060 is extremely power efficient for the performance it delivers.

Because of this efficiency, most of the AIB cards are similar in thermal performance. So in general, getting a card with lower cost and good service is all you need. Also, try to get the 6GB version as the 3GB version will hit the memory plateau soon if you get a bit adventurous with game modding.

There is no SLI available onboard, so your multi-GPU plan for the coming years will not be implemented here

*                                                                                                           Recommended Cards*

*Zotac 1060 6GB AMP! edition*

There are two versions of the Zotac 1060. The “Mini” and the “AMP!”, the former suitable for small form factor systems. The AMP! edition comes with a slight OC to both base and boosts core clock. It also uses a heat pipe based cooler with two 90mm fans. The mini uses a single 90mm fan with a basic sunflower style heatsink. Get the AMP! edition if you want to overclock your card later on. Otherwise, the mini will be fine for most users.

*EVGA GTX 1060 6GB SuperClocked*

There are 10 different versions of the EVGA GTX 1060 6GB. But only two variants are readily available in India- The Gaming and the Superclocked Gaming. The SC version comes with a decent OC from the factory. Both of these cards use an ACX 2.0 cooler design with a single fan setup. Even though these cards are tiny, they perform great in thermal and noise tests.

*MSI 1060 6GB Gaming X & 1060 6GB 6GT OC*

There are 4 variants of MSI 1060 6GB- Gaming X, Armor OC, 6GT OC and 6G OC. The first one being the top of the line and the 6G OC being a basic single fan design. The Gaming variant comes with bells and whistles like custom PCB, backplate, LEDs etc.

Though the Gaming X may look enticing, the best bang for buck model from this lineup is the 6GT OC. It uses a basic design but still manages to perform close enough to the Gaming variant. The Armor variant looks good, nothing else.

*Gigabyte GTX 1060 G1 GAMING*

Gigabyte also offers many 1060 variants. The lineup includes- GTX 1060 Xtreme Gaming 6G, GTX 1060 G1 GAMING, GTX 1060 D5, GTX 1060 WINDFORCE OC, GTX 1060 Mini-ITX OC. The first three versions get back-plates and RGB lighting and the later versions are basic versions where the last one is targeted towards SFF builds. The Xtreme Gaming version is one of the fastest and the coolest 1060 in the market.

I can only recommend the G1 Gaming edition because it provides all the bells and whistles without costing over. The another one is the Windforce OC. It is decent and will roll along without breaking. Though, the Xtreme Gaming does get 4 years of warranty if registered after purchase.

*Palit GTX 1060 Super Jetstream*

There are three variants offered by Palit- Dual, Jetstream, and Super Jetstream. The Dual is the basic version but still offers 2 fans for quieter cooling. There is nothing special about the card in terms of standout features but it remains cool and quiet because of its fans. The Super Jetstream version is one of the fastest 1060s in the market, right along with the Gigabyte and Asus model.

It includes RGB lighting (in my opinion the best looking), Dual BIOS, metal backplate and a large cooler. I would recommend it over the dual. This is the cheapest flagship 1060 that you will get from any manufacturer.

*RX 480 8GB*​
The RX 480 was the first card from the Polaris lineup. It is based on the 14nm fabrication process and is efficient and cheaper compared to its predecessors. This card provides previous-gen flagship performance at mid-range pricing.

It is available in 4GB and 8GB versions, with both the versions having the same processing power. It also supports Crossfire which is always a welcomed upgrade option. Its main advantage lies in its DX12/Vulcan performance. This is important because more games will use this API in the coming time.

Unlike the GTX 1060 models, the AIB cards for RX 480 are all over the place. Some are efficient while others are just cheap coolers stuck onto the chip. Also, there are fewer cards compared to the likes of nVidia. Mentioned below, are the better ones.

Also, get the 8GB model if possible. The 4GB version is good but only if you are getting a sweet deal and limit your modding expectations.

*Recommended Cards*​
*PowerColor Red Devil RX 480*

There are two variants by PowerColor but only one is available in India- The PowerColor Red Devil RX 480. It is a huge card and easily one of the best in terms of noise and thermal performance. Though there are no shining LEDs here, it does include a metal backplate. The cooler is also a proper heatsink cooler and takes full advantage of its size.

One problem with the card is its OC capabilities. The card uses a custom cooler but still retains some reference style PCB components. So it might not prove to be the best overclocking RX 480. Also, do consider the size before placing the order.

*Asus ROG STRIX RX 480*

There are three variants offered by Asus- ROG STRIX, Dual, and the reference style. The STRIX is the flagship variant and the Dual is a basic 2-Fan style cooler. As always expected, the STRIX offers all the bells and whistles that you can expect from a ROG product. It uses a big DirectCU-3 cooler with three fans and a custom PCB design aiding in OC.

It includes complete RGB Lighting, Metal backplate, dedicated 4-pin fan headers and high-quality electrical components. Unlike the Strix GTX 1060, this STRIX is worth recommending.

*MSI RX 480 8GB Gaming X*

The MSI has 2 major RX 480 variants- Armor and Gaming X. The Gaming X, as always, uses the high-quality Twin Frozr 6 cooler. It houses all the usual stuff like the backplate, RGB lighting, big fans etc. The great thing about all the Gaming series cards from MSI is their dependability. They are silent, cool and perform the way they are meant.

The Armor is a basic card that looks really good but the Gaming X version still provides better performance at least with the AMD cards.


*Best Graphics Cards in India – Best 1440p*

There is not much to say here. Just nVidia with their GTX 1070 8GB.

*GTX 1070*​
The GTX 1070 is the little brother to the GTX 1080 and replacement for the ever-so-popular GTX 970. It is based on the GP104 16nm chip and comes with 8GB of GDDR5 memory. It is a card that can actually beat a previous gen GTX Titan. How about that?

There is only 2-way SLI supported but that’s not a big deal. 2-way SLI doesn’t scale according to the investment, so, forget about 3-way and 4-way SLI. On the other hand, this card provides a stunning solo performance at standard 1440p with all settings maxed out.

Now as for the cards, something interesting is going here. Instead of recommending higher end variants of the lineup like the Xtreme Gaming, Gaming X, ROG Strix…. I would actually recommend the mid-tier ones. The Pascal lineup is already efficient and slapping a big cooler over it doesn’t make that much of a difference.

All the higher end variants have add-ons like metal backplates, LED lighting, OC right out of the box, big coolers (sometimes unnecessary) and a bragging right. At the end, it is your money. If you think any of these features matter, then go ahead and get it. Or you can save some bucks and get a cheaper one and buy an RGB strip for your case. Either way, it is a Win-Win situation for you.

There are many variants for the GTX 1070 and almost all of them are worth recommending. So I am only giving the names of the ones that I believe perform the best for their price.

*Recommended Cards*​
*Asus GTX 1070 Dual OC*

*EVGA GTX 1070 Superclocked*

*Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix Edition*

*Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming*

*MSI GTX 1070 Armor*

*Palit GTX 1070 Super Jetstream*

*Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Edition*


*Best Graphics Cards in India – Best Ultrawide 1440p, Proper VR, and Great 4K*

*GTX 1080*​
GTX 1080 is the first Pascal card and the fastest gaming oriented card. The GTX 1080 is the successor of the GTX 980 and is geared towards 4K and VR games. It is based on the GP104 16nm chip and comes with 8GB of GDDR5X memory.

This card supports all the features that Pascal has to offer. With power consumption less than that of an RX 480, you are getting the highest performing gaming card that regular humans can buy. Yes, it is an overpriced GPU but this is because of lack of competition. nVidia has a right to get cocky with the pricing.

But what about the aftermarket cards? Get the one you like. At this price point, it hardly matters. All the cards from manufacturers perform exceptionally well and all you pay for is looks and brand value. Some cards come with custom water-blocks, AIO water coolers etc. Just get the one whose service center is near to you and the design that you think looks the best.

Though I would especially recommend three cards- *Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme, Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix* and *Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream*. All these cards are flagship variants and start out cheaper than OC variants of other manufacturers.


*Best Graphics Cards in India – Best 4K and Special Mention*

*Titan X (Pascal)*​
Based on the 16 nm “GP102,” derived from the “Pascal” architecture, the TITAN X Pascal features 3,584 CUDA cores, 224 TMUs, 96 ROPs, and a 384-bit wide GDDR5X memory, holding 12 GB of memory. The chip is clocked at 1417 MHz core, with 1531 MHz GPU Boost, and 10 Gbps memory, working out to 480 GB/s memory bandwidth.

In other words, THIS IS THE FASTEST CARD RIGHT NOW! If you are rich and cool then get this. Or be smart and wait for the next generation of cards that can actually deliver more than 80-90 FPS consistent at 4K without burning a hole in your pocket.

nVidia sells them directly and you can get yours from here – nVidia Titan X (Pascal) *For just 1200$!*

*Card Warranty Periods*​
Here are the warranty periods for different companies mentioned in this article.

*desktoprigs.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/warranty.jpg​

*Special Note*

These cards are also available at many local retailers. Sometimes you will get great deals with them. Some cheaper variants are also only available with local retailers. So do give them a visit.

Companies like MSI and gigabyte also have special stores where you can get to know the products closely. So, if you happen to live near such a store, you can visit them,

Also, the three major companies – MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte will definitely have a better network of service centres and better customer support. They also have models that include special packages


*Wrap Up*​
I tried to include or recommend only the best ones considering all the aspects. But some were left out deliberately.

As I said earlier, this is a guide for the Best Graphics Cards in India. The pricing of cards like the RX 470 4GB, RX 480 4GB, and some GTX 1050 Ti models, is completely screwed up. They are priced much higher than they should be.

In the international market, or for the USA at least, the RX 470 4GB and the RX 480 4GB are the best bang for buck lower mid range cards. But in India, they are priced so close to the faster counterparts that it is almost impossible to recommend them.

Until and unless the pricing is revised for all of the mentioned cards, the list will most probably remain as it stands.

So this is it, folks. These are the best Best Graphics Cards in India, IMO. In the end, the final decision lies with you. The cards from all the tiers perform great for the price and you won’t go wrong with either Green Team or Red.

*If you want to get the shopping links then please give the original article a visit. Some of the links are affiliate links, so I am not posting them here.*

*Best Graphics Cards in India - 2016 Guide &bull; DesktopRigs.i*​


----------



## mobo (Jan 3, 2017)

Is there any specific reason for not recommending the Gigabyte G1 and Sapphire Nitro+ OC for the RX 480? These 2 are the best buy GPUs under 25k IMO(unless ofcourse you bleed green )


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 3, 2017)

mobo said:


> Is there any specific reason for not recommending the Gigabyte G1 and Sapphire Nitro+ OC for the RX 480? These 2 are the best buy GPUs under 25k IMO(unless ofcourse you bleed green )



The gigabyte model had issues with its cooler and it was reported by many forums and even JayzTwoCents. And as I said, this list is for the best graphic "Cards" for a particular GPU. The ASUS and the other brands provide better performance and temps compared to the Sapphire and Gigabyte one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2017)

For 1080p Gaming & Future Proofing:

Buy the Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k from SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 8GB DDR5 NITRO+ OC

First off, I will say that my decision was based on three things:
1) Future Proofing
2) Price to Performance
3) 1080p Gaming

If you compare the reference specs of the two cards, you see that the RX 470 has only ~89% of the specs of the RX 480. 

However, thanks to Sapphire's customizing, that percentage gets bumped up to ~93% with the Nitro+ models. That's because Sapphire has increased the base clock and the memory speed, and thus the memory bandwidth --and they've done a better job with the 470 percentage wise, than with the 480. And that 4% bump is a game changer when you look at the cost.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170104/294d231fdd57c1bf1810351979511781.jpg

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> For 1080p Gaming & Future Proofing:
> 
> Buy the Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k from SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 8GB DDR5 NITRO+ OC
> 
> ...



That's a great little card, but I would still say either get the cheapest 1060 3gb or get the faster 480.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

Sealed Zotac nvidia GPU's:

Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -16,500,

Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -28,500.

With Indian Bill.

Contact: Sai Services,
Mr. Srinivas, 
Maitrivanam,
Ameerpet, 
Hyderabad. 

PM me if anybody wants Phone number...


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sealed Zotac nvidia GPU's:
> 
> Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -16,500,
> 
> ...



Those are some pretty sweet prices.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 12, 2017)

Are Zotac and Gigabyte brands of Nvidia or different companies altogether? And what does Amp, Superclocked versions mean? I remember checking some builders or creators version somewhere and can't we overclock these cards ourselves. Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Are Zotac and Gigabyte brands of Nvidia or different companies altogether? And what does Amp, Superclocked versions mean? I remember checking some builders or creators version somewhere and can't we overclock these cards ourselves. Sorry for the noob questions.



everyone starts with the noob tag. Don't worry. 

Nvidia is a chip designer and provider. They provide these chips or "GPUs" to different vendors and they manufacture "graphics cards" by using these chips. These manufacturers are called AIB or Add-in-Board Partners if I am not wrong here. Don't quote me for the full form. 

Think of it this way- Yamaha makes engines and different builders use these engines in their cars. Yamaha here is the chip provider and the car company is the partner here.

The AMP!, Superclocked, Strix OC, G1 Gaming etc are different names or brands that are given to special versions of graphics cards. These normally have better coolers and are factory tested for higher overclocks. 

Taking the car analogy - Suzuki has the Baleno and the Baleno RS. Here the Baleno is the base version and the Baleno RS is the OC version.

And yes you can Overclock these cards by yourselves. 

Hit me up if you have more questions.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sealed Zotac nvidia GPU's:
> 
> Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -16,500,
> 
> ...



I need to buy 1060 6gb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2017)

I have sent a PM. Check once.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (Apr 23, 2017)

I talked with him and he's selling 1060 6gb for 16,500rs. Should i take the risk?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 23, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> I talked with him and he's selling 1060 6gb for 16,500rs. Should i take the risk?



For 16.5k you will not get any Invoice but for 20k you will get Invoice. Decide accordingly.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah not worth the risk. Buy zotac model with invoice and get 5 years peace of mind.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 23, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> I talked with him and he's selling 1060 6gb for 16,500rs. Should i take the risk?



Never take risks with GPUs. It's always better to have the convenience of warranty by paying a little extra.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> For 1080p Gaming & Future Proofing:
> 
> Buy the Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k from SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 8GB DDR5 NITRO+ OC
> 
> ...



Is it better than 1060GTX? Also what does OC mean?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Is it better than 1060GTX? Also what does OC mean?


There is no 1060GTX. 
There is GTX 1060 and goes toe-to-toe with RX 480. So, GTX 1060 > RX 470

OC means overclocking which is increasing the frequency and/or voltage to increase performance.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There is no 1060GTX.
> There is GTX 1060 and goes toe-to-toe with RX 480. So, GTX 1060 > RX 470
> 
> OC means overclocking which is increasing the frequency and/or voltage to increase performance.




Thanks. Even 1060 GTX>RX 580-
AMD's RX 580 reviewed: AMD takes the fight to the GTX 1060, with mixed results - ExtremeTec


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Even 1060 GTX>RX 580-
> AMD's RX 580 reviewed: AMD takes the fight to the GTX 1060, with mixed results - ExtremeTec



*This is OCD making me comment*
Again, there is no 1060GTX. Don't rename the GPU as you like.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *This is OCD making me comment*
> Again, there is no 1060GTX. Don't rename the GPU as you like.



Apologies Brother. Is the info provided in that link correct?


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Apologies Brother. Is the info provided in that link correct?



You always quote just one link  Look at many sites. It just makes sense to go for the RX580 or the GTX 1060. Both will give almost same performance


----------



## PriyankB (May 5, 2017)

Hello. I am trying to put together a PC for the first time and need some insight on graphic card manufacturers. Right now I have decided on GTX 1060 6GB but I can't decide which AIB to go for. I was thinking of MSI, but I saw a few cases of really poor customer service reported online. Of course, ideally I wouldn't have to bother with customer service for a few years atleast but I don't know how far or close to reality that scenario is  So can anyone tell me which brands are the most reliable, if there is any marked distinction to begin with, in terms of product longetivity and after sale service? Or is there anyone which people here feel is distinctly NOT reliable? Much thanks for reading this, all help with be appreciated.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 5, 2017)

PriyankB said:


> Hello. I am trying to put together a PC for the first time and need some insight on graphic card manufacturers. Right now I have decided on GTX 1060 6GB but I can't decide which AIB to go for. I was thinking of MSI, but I saw a few cases of really poor customer service reported online. Of course, ideally I wouldn't have to bother with customer service for a few years atleast but I don't know how far or close to reality that scenario is  So can anyone tell me which brands are the most reliable, if there is any marked distinction to begin with, in terms of product longetivity and after sale service? Or is there anyone which people here feel is distinctly NOT reliable? Much thanks for reading this, all help with be appreciated.


Avoid Asus as they are overpriced. 
Go for Zotac Amp! Edition 6GB with 5 years warranty.


----------



## PriyankB (May 5, 2017)

@mohit9206: Thanks man! Didn't know Zotac had 5 year warranty.


----------



## billubakra (May 5, 2017)

PriyankB said:


> Hello. I am trying to put together a PC for the first time and need some insight on graphic card manufacturers. Right now I have decided on GTX 1060 6GB but I can't decide which AIB to go for. I was thinking of MSI, but I saw a few cases of really poor customer service reported online. Of course, ideally I wouldn't have to bother with customer service for a few years atleast but I don't know how far or close to reality that scenario is  So can anyone tell me which brands are the most reliable, if there is any marked distinction to begin with, in terms of product longetivity and after sale service? Or is there anyone which people here feel is distinctly NOT reliable? Much thanks for reading this, all help with be appreciated.


Why don't you wait for Amd's Vega?


----------



## mohit9206 (May 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Why don't you wait for Amd's Vega?


He'll be waiting for a few years then. 
But in all seriousness, even the cheapest Vega will start at atleast 35k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 5, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> He'll be waiting for a few years then.
> But in all seriousness, even the cheapest Vega will start at atleast 35k.


source?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2017)

Get the following GPUs:
EVGA GTX 1050Ti 4GB or
EVGA GTX 1060 6GB.

Either locally or from amazon Global Store. You will get 3 years Global warranty.


----------



## nac (May 5, 2017)

First one wait for it's release, then for availability then for price drop. By then, rumours and leaks about next generation started to surface on online. Again the cycle starts, wait for the next gen release - wait for availability - wait for price drop. Don't wait too much hoping you could get the best of the best tech.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get the following GPUs:
> EVGA GTX 1050Ti 4GB or
> EVGA GTX 1060 6GB.
> 
> Either locally or from amazon Global Store. You will get 3 years Global warranty.


EVGA GPUs are available in India?

Edit: mdcomputers, primeabgb have them


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 5, 2017)

nac said:


> First one wait for it's release, then for availability then for price drop. By then, rumours and leaks about next generation started to surface on online. Again the cycle starts, wait for the next gen release - wait for availability - wait for price drop. Don't wait too much hoping you could get the best of the best tech.



I agree, but when you know that something new is going to come out _very soon, _it's better to wait. I am saying this from my personal experience. I bought i5 configuration in December last year, and couple of months later, Ryzen came out with better value for money.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 5, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> source?


Vega is meant to compete with 1070 and 1080 so ofcourse the price will be similar to those. 


Vineet Sharma said:


> I agree, but when you know that something new is going to come out _very soon, _it's better to wait. I am saying this from my personal experience. I bought i5 configuration in December last year, and couple of months later, Ryzen came out with better value for money.


What is going to come out soon? His budget is that of 1060, he cannot just increase his budget to 35-40k and wait for Vega.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 8, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Vega is meant to compete with 1070 and 1080 so ofcourse the price will be similar to those.
> 
> What is going to come out soon? His budget is that of 1060, he cannot just increase his budget to 35-40k and wait for Vega.



1. I hope you are aware of pricing kept by AMD for its Ryzen CPU series, which kicked intel out of the competition for budget builders. AMD is anyways going to release a series of cards (presumably VEGA 10 PRO, VEGA 10 XT etc.) , and not just one GOD card. 
Let me give you an example: these days 1060 6GB is priced approx. 20-24k , and 1070 is approx. 29-34k. What if AMD's 1070 competitor comes around 25k, to build up the competition, and it actually makes sense to increase budget to get that? Also, don't forget that new players in market makes the older ones cheap. RX 480/580 and most probably nvidia 10 series will get price drop.

2. Again, even if Vega doesn't come into budget, price drop of existing is a big possibility.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2017)

Vega ke chakkar mein bahut mehenge pare components.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> 1. I hope you are aware of pricing kept by AMD for its Ryzen CPU series, which kicked intel out of the competition for budget builders. AMD is anyways going to release a series of cards (presumably VEGA 10 PRO, VEGA 10 XT etc.) , and not just one GOD card.
> Let me give you an example: these days 1060 6GB is priced approx. 20-24k , and 1070 is approx. 29-34k. What if AMD's 1070 competitor comes around 25k, to build up the competition, and it actually makes sense to increase budget to get that? Also, don't forget that new players in market makes the older ones cheap. RX 480/580 and most probably nvidia 10 series will get price drop.
> 
> 2. Again, even if Vega doesn't come into budget, *price drop of existing is a big possibility*.



I don't see any price drop in our market. Ages old cards like GTX 750 costs still similar as before and with GST newer and older graphic cards will just go more pricier. As for drop of price due to introduction of newer cards well such old cards just go OOS here everywhere.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 26, 2017)

lol @topgear @billubakra 

I admit, what I said didn't happen. The main reason behind this is huge demand of AMD cards because of their better performance in bitcoin mining, which really made them OOS in almost every market, wordwide. And so nVIDIA got the monopoly in mid-segment, again. It really turned the market around, atleast for now.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> lol @topgear @billubakra
> 
> I admit, what I said didn't happen. The main reason behind this is huge demand of AMD cards because of their better performance in bitcoin mining, which really made them OOS in almost every market, wordwide. And so nVIDIA got the monopoly in mid-segment, again. It really turned the market around, atleast for now.



I was getting 1060 gb for around 18k then I waited for Vega and eventually got it for 22k. You owe me ha ha ha ha. Vega abhi tak nahi aya. Every component that I got now is way too overpriced.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2017)

He doesnt owe you anything, whenever you make a decision, its yours. Do not blame forum members for it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 26, 2017)

^^ Dude, he was kididng!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I was getting 1060 gb for around 18k then I waited for Vega and eventually got it for 22k. You owe me ha ha ha ha. Vega abhi tak nahi aya. Every component that I got now is way too overpriced.


Blame GST for that.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 26, 2017)

Mere bhaiyo I was kidding. I am not blaming anyone. I thank @Vineet Sharma from the bottom of my heart for all his tech related advices here. Infact I owe him and you all. Peace.


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> lol @topgear @billubakra
> 
> I admit, what I said didn't happen. The main reason behind this is huge demand of AMD cards because of their better performance in bitcoin mining, which really made them OOS in almost every market, wordwide. And so nVIDIA got the monopoly in mid-segment, again. It really turned the market around, atleast for now.



Read about this and last heard asus and some others are making gpus specific to mining so that may lower the price.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2017)

Moreover Ethereum craze is coming down too and others like litecoin haven't picked up pace yet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2017)

Which GPU to buy since I have a FreeSync Monitor but my budget is below 12k?

1. Sapphire RX560 4GB Pulse @ 12.2k
OR
2. Zotac GTX1050Ti 4GB Mini @ 11.4k


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2017)

@bssunilreddy - Dude we ask for your suggestions not the other way around  just kidding lol


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2017)

FreeSync works only with AMD GPUs


bssunilreddy said:


> Which GPU to buy since I have a FreeSync Monitor but my budget is below 12k?
> 
> 1. Sapphire RX560 4GB Pulse @ 12.2k
> OR
> 2. Zotac GTX1050Ti 4GB Mini @ 11.4k



right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2017)

Flash said:


> FreeSync works only with AMD GPUs
> 
> 
> right?


But 1050ti is way faster than RX560 and I am confused which one to go for?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> But 1050ti is way faster than RX560 and I am confused which one to go for?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Performance wise 1050Ti beats 560, but if you buy NVIDIA, there won't be any variable refresh rate in your FreeSync monitor. 
It will be like a normal one.


----------



## gta5 (Aug 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Which GPU to buy since I have a FreeSync Monitor but my budget is below 12k?
> 
> 1. Sapphire RX560 4GB Pulse @ 12.2k
> OR
> 2. Zotac GTX1050Ti 4GB Mini @ 11.4k



you already have listed in your sig 1050ti ?

if you already have a graphic card , just wait 1 month or so and hopefully we will see Rx 570  again at 15k.. buy that .. no point in buying nvidia , since it does not have freesync which makes gaming experience a lot smootherr..  , and Rx 560 isn't powerful enough..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2017)

gta5 said:


> you already have listed in your sig 1050ti ?
> 
> if you already have a graphic card, just wait 1 month or so and hopefully we will see Rx 570  again at 15k.. buy that ... no point in buying Nvidia, since it does not have free-sync which makes the gaming experience a lot smootherr..  , and Rx 560 isn't powerful enough...


Maybe waiting for RX570 to come down to 15k is the best thing to do as of now.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2017)

gta5 said:


> you already have listed in your sig 1050ti ?
> 
> if you already have a graphic card , just wait 1 month or so and hopefully we will see Rx 570  again at 15k.. buy that .. no point in buying nvidia , since it does not have freesync which makes gaming experience a lot smootherr..  , and Rx 560 isn't powerful enough..



Bhai what exactly is this Freesync feature in layman language? Since you know that I got a Zotac as AMD's were OOS or very highly priced due to mining.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe waiting for RX570 to come down to 15k is the best thing to do as of now.



Sir wait for a month, the prices will definitely come down near Dussehra and Diwali.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe waiting for RX570 to come down to 15k is the best thing to do as of now.


But, will GPU prices come down low in the upcoming months? AMD GPU Mining craze is still on!
*Oh crap... the AMD Vega is “insanely good” at cryptocurrency mining*


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhai what exactly is this Freesync feature in layman language? Since you know that I got a Zotac as AMD's were OOS or very highly priced due to mining.


AMD Partners: What is FreeSync™?  An Explanatio... | Community


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 4, 2017)

Any good gtx 1070, 1080 deals anywhere.. New/used? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Aug 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Bhai what exactly is this Freesync feature in layman language? Since you know that I got a Zotac as AMD's were OOS or very highly priced due to mining.



freesync gets rid of stuttering and screen tearing ..






so in short it makes your gameplay  smooth and fluid .. gaming experience at 45 fps with Freesync feels very close to 60 FPS without freesync ....


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2017)

gta5 said:


> freesync gets rid of stuttering and screen tearing ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My eyes were not able to spot a difference in the whole video lol or is there any graphic driver issue with my system?


----------



## gta5 (Aug 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> My eyes were not able to spot a difference in the whole video lol or is there any graphic driver issue with my system?



that's good if you are not able to spot the differences.. forget about it now .. because if you now look for it , then it might be hard to be able to NOT SEE the differences... 
so don't focus on it now , and enjoy your gaming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> My eyes were not able to spot a difference in the whole video lol or are there any graphic driver issue with my system?


Did you notice the jagged edges when Free Sync is turned off during windmill test. The same jagged edges aren't seen when Free Sync is turned on.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Maybe waiting for RX570 to come down to 15k is the best thing to do as of now.


Yes definitely a good idea to wait for rx 570 prices to come down. 
What is your current graphics card


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Yes definitely a good idea to wait for rx 570 prices to come down.
> What is your current graphics card


IGPU of i5 6600k

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> IGPU of i5 6600k
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Did your previous graphics card die


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Did your previous graphics card die


Not die but I sold it for 7.5k and bought LG 22MP68VQ-P FreeSync Monitor for 7.5k via OLX locally.

I am thinking of buying RX460 4GB and modding it to become RX560 4GB via Bios Flash

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Not die but I sold it for 7.5k and bought LG 22MP68VQ-P FreeSync Monitor for 7.5k via OLX locally.
> 
> I am thinking of buying RX460 4GB and modding it to become RX560 4GB via Bios Flash
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No don't do that. Just either buy the 560 4gb if you can't wait or wait for 570 price to come down.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> No don't do that. Just either buy the 560 4gb if you can't wait or wait for 570 price to come down.


Why? Is there a problem with modding?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why? Is there a problem with modding?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I don't know anything about it but its definitely a risky thing to do, could brick your card and void warranty.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> I don't know anything about it but its definitely a risky thing to do, could brick your card and void warranty.


Yes, I will definitely void warranty but RX560 4GB is 13.3k at it's cheapest price.
Is 13.3k best price for RX560 4GB or am I paying more?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Did you notice the jagged edges when Free Sync is turned off during windmill test. The same jagged edges aren't seen when Free Sync is turned on.


Nope.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, I will definitely void warranty but RX560 4GB is 13.3k at it's cheapest price.
> Is 13.3k best price for RX560 4GB or am I paying more?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It has no business costing anything more than 10k considering 1050Ti destroys 560.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, I will definitely void warranty but RX560 4GB is 13.3k at it's cheapest price.
> Is 13.3k best price for RX560 4GB or am I paying more?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Why don't you get 1050ti, when the prices are low?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Why don't you get 1050ti, when the prices are low?


My monitor is FreeSync enabled and 1050ti does not support it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> My monitor is FreeSync enabled and 1050ti does not support it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Same here. One cannot get everything they want all the time. Also I am still not able to find any difference with freesync on and off on other monitor also ha ha.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Same here. One cannot get everything they want all the time. Also, I am still not able to find any difference with free-sync on and off on other monitors also ha ha.


But I am able to clearly see the difference between free-sync off and free-sync on. So I ordered RX560 4GB on eBay already.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> But I am able to clearly see the difference between free-sync off and free-sync on. So I ordered RX560 4GB on eBay already.


New? Price? WTF is wrong with my eyes then


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> New? Price? WTF is wrong with my eyes then


Yes new one, 13k from eBay. Should have been 12k but little overpriced right now due to Bitcoin mining.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes new one, 13k from eBay. Should have been 12k but little overpriced right now due to Bitcoin mining.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Rx 560 @ 13k ?

You should have gone with Rx 460 instead @10k with some 8-10 % ebay coupon..

you only get minor performance increase for 30 % higher price .. but also when you resell it , you will be taking a bigger hit in price..

SAPPHIRE RADEON RX 460 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 HDMI/DVI-D/DP OC GRAPHIC CARD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes new one, 13k from eBay. Should have been 12k but little overpriced right now due to Bitcoin mining.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Epic  !

With 1050Ti, you'll get ~60-70 fps on med-high settings
With RX 560 you'll get ~60 fps on med-high settings.

Source:
Sapphire RX 560 Pulse OC 4GB Review vs. GTX 1050, RX 460, More

Freesync wouldn't matter here since you aren't even going to cross 60-70 avg fps on AAA titles ever! Buying RX 560 for 13k is stupid decision.


----------



## damien66 (Aug 31, 2017)

I checked the prices for your _entry level_ cards. They are both 10k+. How the hell is that entry level?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2017)

damien66 said:


> I checked the prices for your _entry level_ cards. They are both 10k+. How the hell is that entry level?


I think OP meant entry level for gaming. All other lower GPU's are just crap for 1080p, med-high settings in recent games.


----------



## damien66 (Aug 31, 2017)

Someone building a budget gaming pc, is not aiming for 1080p, med-high settings (it is unlikely they will even have a 1080p monitor), they are aiming for 720p low-med settings.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2017)

damien66 said:


> Someone building a budget gaming pc, is not aiming for 1080p, med-high settings (it is unlikely they will even have a 1080p monitor), they are aiming for 720p low-med settings.


Then they should stick to consoles. Building a good config, even at lowest possible budget would still cost around 23-25k without the monitor, GPU or other peripherals. Adding a 1030 would increase it to about 30k and that is exactly console budget territory. And they can run games at 1080p even if though they might be locked to 30/60 fps.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 11, 2017)

Zotac GTX 1060 6gb mini available for 22k now. Whosoever is building a new rig, wait till Diwali.


----------



## Tabeed Hameed (Sep 18, 2017)

Should i buy gtx 750ti or something else my budget is 11,000


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2017)

Tabeed Hameed said:


> Should i buy gtx 750ti or something else my budget is 11,000


GTX 1050Ti


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2017)

Tabeed Hameed said:


> Should i buy gtx 750ti or something else my budget is 11,000


Get a 1050Ti 4GB version. 750Ti is 2 generation old. You shouldn't even consider it for your budget.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Sep 18, 2017)

+1 for Gtx 1050ti


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 30, 2017)

People who have been postponing the graphics card purchase for a while may finally get one now I hope. 

The midrange graphics-card market may finally be cooling off


----------

